# Test einer JEE-Anwendung



## RoNa (20. Dez 2013)

Hallo,

wir betreiben unsere Anwendungen auf IBM Websphere. Nun würde ich gerne für mich aqls Entwickler ein Itegrationstest durchführen. Das würde ich gerne machen, ohne den  Server neu starten zu müssen.
Kennt jemand einen schlanken JEE-Server, den ich für die Test programmatisch starten kann? 

Wir benutzen  JEE 6.

Hat jemand dafür einen Tipp? Vielleicht gibt's da in JBoss- ,Glassfish-Umfeld etwas?` Oder gibt's da etwas anderes.

Robert


----------



## tandraschko (23. Dez 2013)

Schau dir mal Arquillian und TomEE an.


----------



## Peter-Rene (9. Jan 2014)

Definitiv Arquillian. Die Liste der unterstützen Adapter ist fast endlos. Komischerweise ist Glassfish nicht dabei,
dessen eigener Embedded ist aber derzeit nicht funktionsfähig, was das automatisierte Testen zumindest erschwert.
Zusätzlich solltest Du aber auch Performance - Tests fahren, bsw. mit JMeter.
Es ist schön zu wissen, dass Dein Deployment auf Deiner Maschine funktioniert, wenn Du aber keine Aussagen darüber hast, wieviele Resourcen Deine Anwendung konsumiert, deployst Du sie auf einen Produktiv - Server, der dann nicht mehr erreichbar ist, weil die Summe aller Anwendungen einen Overkill auslöst (memory consumption zu hoch, zuviele Threads , die Anzahl von Processes kann auf dem Target System limitiert sein).
Darauf sollte sich ein Admin einrichten können, und wenn Du diesem mitteilen kannst: Meine Anwendung verbraucht die und die Resourcen in der Höhe, kann er sich darauf einrichten und ggfs. zusätzliche Kapazitäten anfordern und einrichten.


----------



## Spitfire777 (22. Jan 2014)

Kann dir definitiv auch JUnit mit Arquillian empfehlen, in meinem Fall unter JBoss.
Zusätzlich noch DBUnit für die Testdaten: About DbUnit


----------

